# Best Type of Oil For 97 jetta vr6



## RayMkIIIvdub (Apr 19, 2010)

What do you think the best type of oil is for a 97 jetta with the new york climate?


----------



## RayMkIIIvdub (Apr 19, 2010)

up


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

mobil 1 0w-40


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Start at 0w40 and work your way down by monitoring pressure pressure. 


95% of 12v's I have experience with, only needed a 0w30, even at high miles.



Also, forget the whole "climate" aspect. If you live in Alaska, you should run a 0w, if you live in Death Valley, you should run a 0w. They are both still way too thick at startup for the temps seen, but are the best we can currently do.


----------



## RayMkIIIvdub (Apr 19, 2010)

alot of guys i know with vr6 run 10w-30 in New York City which is where im from but most of them dont drive there car fast I on the other hand do and i know these vr motors can get pretty hot that why i was inquiring


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

I don’t know if this helps, but the beginning of this summer I switched from 5w30 Castrol Edge to 5w40 Total Quartz from GAP... 

I recently started running this in both my 12v and my 24v and love it! seems the car runs smoother and there is very little to no burn off after 7500miles on both cars. maybe like .25 quarts... 

I also noticed GAP recently started carrying Liqui-Moly, considering switching up to that...


----------

